# Decent shore dives in the Area FWB, Navarre, PNS



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi folks,



I've got a swedish friend of mine visiting me here in Navarre and I'd like to take him for a shore dive or two. I'm new to the area (3 months) but an experienced diver and PADI instructor. (inactive teaching status, but looking for a PADI shop to hook up with). Anyways, I've got a boat but am not yet ready to let it float without me on it. ;-) But I've heard that some piers and bridges make for not-so-bad diving in the area, but haven't gotten anything other than hearsay. 



I'd love to have a few pointers for some shore dives suitable for the newly certified on up to medium experience level. I generally decline to go 'pleasure' diving with folks who are out of shape, so a longer surface swim to get there isn't out of the question. But with tides, waves, lots of hooks and fisherman around, I'd like to go somewhere where I can enjoy the scenery as well and not have to worry too much about my underwater company.



So, any recommendations from you bubble blowers out there?



I'd like to say, if any of you are in the Navarre area and meet up for dives, send me a note or put me on your list. I'd like to meet up...



Lastly, any recs for your local fav PADI center?



Regards,


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

phil, 

A few buddies and I recently went out to the Navarre pier and had a good time. We are all new to diving and wanted an easy shore dive. We went out and around the new pier instead of going between them. The guys doing the construction asked that we give them plenty of room, so we did. Saw alot of critters while we were there, including a few too many jellies,:boo so I would recommend a full wetsuit. I would love to join you, but my schedule is jammed up and jelly tight for the next 10 days. Be no problem getting with you if you want to join us next time we go out. Probably looking at diving the Destin jetties next.



As for a dive center, gotta go with MBT in P'cola.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Try the Navarre fishing pier rubble. It's holding a good deal of life Also, the Destin jetties is a beautiful dive, but long walk. Float your gear and pull it behind you is the easiest way. Lots of tropicals on them. Be sure to plan around the tides as it can get pretty nasty at times. Good luck!


----------



## paulithepin (Oct 13, 2007)

The jetties at St Andrews park in Panama City Beach are also a great shore dive. Pensacola Fishing Pier is also a good shore dive.There are a number of great dive shops in the area, my business goes to MBT in Pensacola.


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

> *Ron19 (9/7/2009)*phil,
> 
> A few buddies and I recently went out to the Navarre pier and had a good time. We are all new to diving and wanted an easy shore dive. We went out and around the new pier instead of going between them. The guys doing the construction asked that we give them plenty of room, so we did. Saw alot of critters while we were there, including a few too many jellies,:boo so I would recommend a full wetsuit. I would love to join you, but my schedule is jammed up and jelly tight for the next 10 days. Be no problem getting with you if you want to join us next time we go out. Probably looking at diving the Destin jetties next.
> 
> ...










Yep, the navarre pier rubble was a perfect beginners dive. we saw some cool fish, a shark that apparently had a bad day.. (was completely severed in half) about 30 inches long or so.. few stingrays, lotts jellies, urchins.... went out quite a ways past the end of the pier and visibility was gettiin better, but not too much to see. 



all in all its a fun beginners dive. very easy.


----------



## Naptown Hooker (May 30, 2008)

I second the navarre pier. I free dive it quite a bit while the wife lies on the beach. If you are lucky, there is a sea turtle that likes to hang out by one of the old pilings. Most of the time he is just sleeping and doesn't mind if you go up and play with him. I've seen him there at least 3 times.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

HI guys,



Well, the weather has not cooperated much the last few weeks, but I think we are going to give it a shot this weekend. Anyone up for a shore dive or two?



Phil


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I might be able to get out. Where you plan on going?


----------

